# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  How to avoid the swallow reflex?

## JayTabes91

Hey guys, 

I've been trying WILD lately and I can feel SP gradually sinking in. My arms get numb, and I get really tired and my thoughts wander. But every single time, I get this extreme urge to swallow and I cannot avoid it. The urge is so strong that I kinda feel like it's involuntary, like I have to do it. And once I do, it wrecks the whole process and I have to start over, only to have it happen again. Is there any way I can avoid this? I tried propping my head up with a pillow and putting one under my chin, and it helped a bit, but eventually it still happened.

Thanks

----------


## cmind

Read the guide in my sig and understand that you're allowed to swallow.

----------


## Mindraker

_





 Originally Posted by cmind


Read the guide in my sig and understand that you're allowed to swallow.



Right.  Swallowing is like breathing or the blinking of your eyes.  It is something you can control consciously, if you actually think about it, but...  you don't have to.  Your mind does this automatically for you.  In other words, just breathe and swallow as you normally do every day;  don't even think about it._

----------


## saltyseedog

Try not to think about it.... but it's a rather natural thing and shouldn't have to much effect keeping you from slipping back into sleep. If it is perhaps you are focusing to hard on it,

----------


## Sivason

It is the trying not to swallow that you should avoid. First, by trying not to do something natural, you are harming your chance for a WILD because it takes focus. Second, as soon as a large amount is in your mouth, you must conciously gulp, which also hurts things. 4 out of 4 memeber apperantly agree that you need to let it happen naturally.

----------


## Radioshift

If none of the above advice works, just lay on your side and drool on your pillow. Not the best way, but it gets the job done

----------


## XaldiN

> If none of the above advice works, just lay on your side and drool on your pillow. Not the best way, but it gets the job done



haha this one probably works very well, but expect the dirtiest smell ever on your pillow when you wake up..

----------


## JayTabes91

well what happens is that when I let myself naturally swallow, the urge just comes back a few minutes later and I keep swallowing over and over again....sorry for the late post..just got back into lucid dreaming.

----------


## gab

> well what happens is that when I let myself naturally swallow, the urge just comes back a few minutes later and I keep swallowing over and over again....sorry for the late post..just got back into lucid dreaming.



That's the way to do it. Same way, as when you falling asleep normally. If you not worried about it, you may notice that you don't even need to swallow. And if you do, don't pay any attention to it and just swallow. 

Welcome back  ::alien::

----------


## OneUp

What I did when this happened to me was I literally fought the urge so much until i didnt swallow. After you fight it so much until it goes away once you will be able to control it learning that you can resist the urge since you did it that first time. Or the easy way is just like radioshift said, lie on your side

----------


## gab

There is absolutely no need to drool on your pillow. Could you really do it? Would you be comfortable falling asleep while drooling on your pillow? 

That's not how you fall asleep normally. When falling asleep any other day, do you swallow? Do you fight the urge? You probably don't even remember, because you don't pay attention. And yet you fall asleep. 

That's the way to do it when WILDing. If you need to swallow, move, scratch, do it. Without getting uncomfortable or upset about it. Without paying any attention to it.

----------

